
Hacking Google Trends for 5-yo girl with rare brain cancer - ryanwaggoner
http://www.foodconsumer.org/newsite/Non-food/Disease/delaney_starcher_brain_cancer_291120090543.html
======
ryanwaggoner
The site linked too is fugly, but it was the only story on Google News related
to this. I actually found this story by glancing at Google Hot Trends, where
this girl's name is currently #2. Just thought it was an interesting idea.

